# Movie Death Scene Thread



## KOfoxing (Feb 14, 2014)

Post your scenes of your favorite movie characters and their untimely fate here!
Whether it's gory, hilarious, or downright depressing, you've come to the right thread.

*RULES: 
*
-Avoid recent movie titles (At least 4-5 years old would be fine) to prevent spoilers 

-If the scene is too over the top (you'll get what I mean), please mark it as *NSFW *at the bottom of the link!

- Don't forget to include the movie title and the year it was produced. Also, add your comment and your reaction to when you saw this scene.

_Have a beautiful night everyone!_


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;sqjfq5gsfYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqjfq5gsfYk[/video]

If i go down i want it to be like this...


----------



## Yaranaika (Feb 14, 2014)

*NSFW*

Zombie/Zombi 2: (1979)
[video=youtube;DgvQkD3DkIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgvQkD3DkIA[/video]


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ax2wwuyB5ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax2wwuyB5ag[/video]
People in the theatre got annoyed at this when I saw this. >>


----------



## Falafox (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;6qXYoitSHAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qXYoitSHAU[/video]

The feels man. THE TEARS MAN.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;v7b0_Z9dzoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7b0_Z9dzoM[/video]


----------



## Yaranaika (Feb 14, 2014)

*NSFW*

City of the Living Dead (1980)
[video=youtube;yb-LvEMKDeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb-LvEMKDeA[/video]


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> [video=youtube;sqjfq5gsfYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqjfq5gsfYk[/video]
> 
> 
> If i go down i want it to be like this...







Ack, that was brutal...


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;lDuntaEJaKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDuntaEJaKg[/video]

*NSFW*
THIS. Made me pop a vessel. That face though.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;tD04TfBv-_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD04TfBv-_c[/video]

Day of the Dead - 1985  Captain Rhodes was a nasty person and got what he deserved.  The practical effects were glorious and gory.  The director even said they used real pig intestines in the bodies the zombies were ripping apart.  They were rotting while filming this lol  *NFSW* just in case.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 15, 2014)

I just wanted to throw this one in here too lol

[video=youtube;RNiVOgIYbbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNiVOgIYbbg[/video]

Day of  the Dead - 1985.  If you listen to him scream, you'll notice it will  become higher in pitch as his head is being torn off.  It's because his  vocal cords are being pulled taut as his head is ripped from his body.   That's a cool attention to detail.  *NFSW*


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 15, 2014)

This scene always made me laugh.
[yt]LBBni_-tMNs[/yt]


----------



## Inpw (Feb 15, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> This scene always made me laugh.
> [yt]LBBni_-tMNs[/yt]



Lol I forgot about this scene...


----------



## Yaranaika (Feb 15, 2014)

Suicide Club (or Suicide Circle, 2001)
[video=youtube;DwqSeDvDerc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwqSeDvDerc[/video]

Starts around 3:48. *NSFW*


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 15, 2014)

_*Transformers: The Movie (1986)*_
[video=youtube;ZKqzghNW49M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKqzghNW49M[/video]


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 15, 2014)

Riki-Oh: The Story of Ricky    1991
Pretty much every death.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyXohnrEXVA

NSFW


----------



## RabidLynx (Feb 16, 2014)

I believe that this was the first death scene I ever saw. Maybe, I dunno. But I was extremely little when I saw this and I think it was when I first understood what death was

When I die, I want to die protecting my child (that is, if I even have children)

[e] lol nope i didn't embed it right so I'm just going to post the link. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGtJn-L5xEs


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 18, 2014)

The following is not a death scene in the traditional sense.

*One Piece: The Going Merry's Last Farewell:*
[video=youtube;tYhUmD4Hk2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYhUmD4Hk2A[/video]

I cried the first time I saw it. I cried when I viewed the video to make sure it was the right one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;6K2b-gQcn-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K2b-gQcn-c[/video]

I win


----------



## Yaranaika (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;lrnariwULfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrnariwULfA[/video]

_Kareteci Kiz_ (Karate Girl, 1973)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 19, 2014)

Big Trouble in Little China. (1987)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKQKE0JfXtA


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 22, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;6K2b-gQcn-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K2b-gQcn-c[/video]
> 
> I win


There's a game that came out this year that knocked off the ending.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 22, 2014)

yo this shit still makes me sad to this day
[video=youtube;h_Zx0tvNAi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Zx0tvNAi8[/video]


----------

